# Need help on a form



## bluemtn (May 3, 2006)

Hi everyone!  I'm going to be testing for my brown belt in 2 weeks, and I'm looking into buying this book one of my instructors has put together.  The thing of it is, it doesn't include koryo (haven't asked why yet), but our curriculum requires it.  I like having that sort of thing down, so if there's a question on a move outside of class, I can look it up.  My question for everyone here is, does anyone here know where I can get the information I want (not necessarily need at this moment, but soon)?  I was told I can find it on the internet, but can't figure out where.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## HKphooey (May 4, 2006)

I have been away form TKD for over 10 years so I do not know the accuracy of the info, but check this website out.

http://www.natkd.com/taeguek.htm


----------



## terryl965 (May 4, 2006)

I fyou would like the best place go to the Kukkiwon website and go to poomse and choose which one they have still shots plus video of all the forms.
Terry


----------



## Gemini (May 4, 2006)

I have a copy of the Kukkiwon TaeKwonDo text book that I reference on a regular basis for not just all WTF forms, but many other things. It's got a wealth of good information and obviously, you don't have to question its validity. I strongly recommend it.

ISBN# 89-7336-735-8


----------



## rmclain (May 4, 2006)

I supposed it depends on which version of Koryo you need to know - there are two.

R. McLain


----------



## Miles (May 7, 2006)

R McClain is right-there are 2 versions of Koryo.  

Assuming you need to know the more recent version, here is a link to the revised Kukkiwon website's Poomsae page:

http://www.kukkiwon.or.kr/english/information/information04.jsp?div=04

You said this is a required poomsae for brown belt-what guep is that? I am guessing 2nd BTW.  What were the requirements for your prior ranks (I ask because Koryo is generally required for promotion from 1st dan to 2nd dan).

Good luck!

Miles


----------



## bluemtn (May 11, 2006)

I'm sorry I was wrong on that as a requirement.  It was just mentioned that I should (not necessarily need) find it for reference.  It was said in a kind of hurry, so I didn't get all my information right then and there.  It isn't needed until 2nd dan.  Thanks everyone for your replies!


----------



## matt.m (May 17, 2006)

Here is another site for you.
http://www.moosulkwan.com

Good luck


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 21, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> I have been away form TKD for over 10 years so I do not know the accuracy of the info, but check this website out.
> 
> http://www.natkd.com/taeguek.htm


Thanks for the link _*Penrod*_, it's a good resource for the WTF/Kukkiwon sanctioned poomse... :asian:


----------



## Flying Crane (May 21, 2006)

I would suggest that for things like this you keep a notebook.  As you learn things, especially things like forms, write it down, step by step, as completely and clearly as you can.  You can always go back from time to time and update and improve your notes later, as your understanding improves.  When you write it down yourself, it should be more meaningful to you than looking at someone else's description.  And the very act of writing about it makes you think more deeply about it.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 21, 2006)

Maintaining a notebook containing diagrams of each form was really helpful for me. Whenever I was unsure or confused about a certain movement in a poomse I would flip through my notebook and look at the pictures. It helped me learn and commit to memory all of the Palgwe and Tae Guek forms in TKD.


----------



## bluemtn (May 22, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I would suggest that for things like this you keep a notebook. As you learn things, especially things like forms, write it down, step by step, as completely and clearly as you can. You can always go back from time to time and update and improve your notes later, as your understanding improves. When you write it down yourself, it should be more meaningful to you than looking at someone else's description. And the very act of writing about it makes you think more deeply about it.


 
That is pretty much the way I found out I can learn forms more easily- write them down.  I just learned Chulgi 1 right after the test, and kept placing the moves in the wrong spot until I sat down and thought them out and placed it on paper.  I have a book with the form in it even, but it really didn't help very much until I wrote it down myself.  Now there's no problem, but I do need to make it more smooth and faster.


----------



## bluemtn (May 22, 2006)

Thanks again for the help, you guys!


----------

